# Which 9800 Pro for Fan Control ?



## qatcho (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi there,

I have got a Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro Ultimate 128 MB and the Temperature Monitoring Function works very well (except 20°C sometimes but only for Seconds).
But the Fan Control Feature doesn`t work at all. So I suppose, that the Monitoring Chip isn`t connected to the Fan. The Card uses a R350 Chipset.

My Question is now if all R360 9800s support the Feature (as I read the 9800 XT does...) or only some Manufacturers built in this connection. Some examples for working cards would be very helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## Lucas-10 (Oct 16, 2004)

qatcho said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I have got a Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro Ultimate 128 MB and the Temperature Monitoring Function works very well (except 20°C sometimes but only for Seconds).
> But the Fan Control Feature doesn`t work at all. So I suppose, that the Monitoring Chip isn`t connected to the Fan. The Card uses a R350 Chipset.
> ...



See pic. above for fan connection.


----------



## Fahim (Oct 17, 2004)

Lucas-10, this is a Sapphire 9800 PRO Ultimate PCB.......but it is not a 9800XT PCB. Even connecting the fan won't help.


----------



## qatcho (Oct 17, 2004)

The Fan is connected. I know that this Feature won`t work with my Sapphire 9800 Pro Ultimate, my question was if 9800 Pros with R360 are able to control the fan speed, as they use the same Chipset as the 9800 XT.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2004)

i will post an article soon how to add fan control to the 9800 pro @ xt pcb


----------



## Fahim (Oct 17, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i will post an article soon how to add fan control to the 9800 pro @ xt pcb



That'll be too nice of you.


----------



## qatcho (Oct 23, 2004)

Hasn`t anybody a 9800 Pro 128 MB, which supports Fan-Control ?


----------



## qatcho (Oct 29, 2004)

*push* Excuse me, if i´m botherin you again...

When will the article about the 9800 Pro Fan Control be released ?
I woundn`t ask, if it wasn`t serious...

Does anybody know if the MSI RX9800Pro supports Fan Control ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 31, 2004)

article is up .. sorry that it took so long


----------



## qatcho (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you. Helped me a lot...


----------

